# Any good comedy movies on DVD?



## Staples (28 Aug 2009)

Always on the look out for a good comedy to lighten the mood (especially these days).

Maybe I'm just turing into a nostalgic middle-aged fart but for me the comedies of the 80s struck the right balance of giving your brain a break without being completely asinine.

Can anyone recommend a comendy along the lines of, say, The Blues Brothers; Trading Places; Analyse This; Planes, Trains and Automobiles, etc?

What are people's favoutites either current or historic?


----------



## Pique318 (28 Aug 2009)

Just buy a back catalogue of Abbott & Costello, Laurel & Hardy and The 3 Stooges.

You will always laugh at those!

PS, how could I forget, Fawlty Towers, Only Fools And Horses & Porridge


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Aug 2009)

Pique318 said:


> PS, how could I forget, Fawlty Towers, Only Fools And Horses & Porridge


 
The oldies are the best. Don't forget   Are You Being Served. 

( ground floor perfumery, stationery & leather goods, wigs & haberdashery kitchenware & food, going up....  )


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> ( ground floor perfumery, stationery & leather goods, wigs & haberdashery kitchenware & food, going up....  )


 
The best 70s sitcom theme tune in the world ever BTW - _Citizen Smith_ comes a close second.

+ +1 to Fawlty Towers.

In recent years, if it's your thing, _Peep Show_ is complete genius IMO.

I'd love to get my hands on some _A bit of Fry & Laurie_ - their sketch show from the 80s - has anyone seen it?


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Aug 2009)

Parenthood and Uncle Buck are great, similar to Planes, Trains and Automobiles.


----------



## anon473 (28 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'd love to get my hands on some _A bit of Fry & Laurie_ - their sketch show from the 80s - has anyone seen it?



Youtube has quite a few of their sketches (i know its not DVD) but its a good reminder.

anon473


----------



## Staples (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

It was more movies rather then TV shows that I had in mind.


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2009)

Oh yeah - sorry!

I'd second _Parenthood_ BTW.


----------



## huskerdu (28 Aug 2009)

In the Loop is a film which recently came out on DVD. It is based on the TV political comedy written by Armando Annuci, The Thick of it. 

I thought it was the funniest film I saw in years.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Aug 2009)

Dirty Rotton Scoundrels, always makes me chuckle


----------



## paddyodoors (28 Aug 2009)

As recently mentioned in the anchorman thread - "see no evil hear no evil" - Wilder and Prior

What about "Blazing Saddles" another classic

Bob Hope anyone? Paleface and Son of Paleface. to name only 2.

Paddy


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Aug 2009)

If you like Ben Stiller, or maybe even if you're not a particular fan, Meet the Parents is v good, Tropic Thunder is a bit dummer but not bad. 

The Farrelly Bros stuff is good, somewhat ... err "gross out" at times but films like There's Something About Mary is a great laugh


----------



## Staples (28 Aug 2009)

Some great suggestions but I've seen most of them. (I'd watch Dirty Rotten Scoundrels forever).

I was thinking in terms of more recent ones that match the quality of old (God, now I'm an OLD fart).  "There's something about Mary" is an example of really good one from the current era but I can't think of any others.

Keep them coming! 

Thanks


----------



## Shawady (28 Aug 2009)

Staples, an 80's Steve Martin favourite of mine was The Man with Two Brains. Very silly but a good laugh.


----------



## Nedtastic (28 Aug 2009)

Smokie and the Bandit ....


----------



## Nedtastic (28 Aug 2009)

And all the Old Mother Reilly films .... Gets my Best Unknown Irish Comedy vote


----------



## becky (28 Aug 2009)

The Snapper always make me laugh.


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Aug 2009)

becky said:


> The Snapper always make me laugh.


 

I'm doin this for you, ya sluh !!, and loads of other quotable quotes, e.g.

I think I'm going to cry 
F the neighbours
Buy yourself some sweets...ahh.. drinks
I'll always remember you Shar-den
Saw the b..ix off himself
I suppose a r___ is outa the question


One of my favourites of all time and far better than Commitments or the Van (the Van has loads of cliched cringe of kids chasing the chipper van around the estate, up the road)


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> I suppose a r___ is outa the question


 
...and the response: "Ah go on then"  "Deadly! I'll go and brush me teeth!"


----------



## RMCF (28 Aug 2009)

If you fancy a boxset that will keep you entertained for a while, head to Xtravision and get the 3 series of Arrested Development.

Very funny show with some hilarious characters.

Also another vote for Peep Show - fantastic comedy that so many people have not seen.

Don't waste your time with any of the so-called 'fantastically funny' modern comedies (most tend to feature that idiot with the goatee who is in Pineapple Express, Zack and Miri, Knocked Up etc) - most of them are devoid of laughs. The Hangover is ok but greatly overhyped.


----------



## Teatime (28 Aug 2009)

For me 2 recent classics are:

40 year old Virgin
&
Something about Mary

An oldie but a favourite was Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Henny Penny (29 Aug 2009)

Zoolander 
Meet the fockers ... it gets a bit tired after a while but still very funny.
Shaun of the dead
Anything Coen bros ... but especially Fargo and the big Lebowski


----------



## DACMAN (31 Aug 2009)

These are not that new circa 2000 but High Fidelity with John Cusack + anything by the Cohen Brothers I like O Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## Betsy Og (31 Aug 2009)

Hot Fuzz is a good laugh as well - yer man for Shaun of the Dead stars. 

Basically its about an ultra efficient cop who tackles an unlikely crime wave in a pretty english town.

Wallace and Gromit - Curse of the Were Rabbit or the one about the Baker, not just for kids (like most of the recent cartoon movies, e.g. Cars, Monsters Inc, Shrek, they are watchable for adults - the first 12 times anyway!).


----------

